# D-day beaches tour 2010



## Penfold (9 Jun 2009)

Need some help and advice here please: 

Some time in June/July 2010 myself and about six other workmates plan to complete a camping cycle tour of the D-day landing beaches and nearby sites/museums etc.
The plan so far is to take a seven day break and travel from Cherbourg all down the coast to Caen.

OK here is the 'rub' a quick check of Brittany ferries website shows that 'we' can each expect to pay around £65 for a ticket for our chosen route. (Just put in any dates as 2010 isn't posted yet)

To travel from our base in the West Midlands to Portsmouth via network rail will cost each around the same amount and there is no guarantee of us all getting onto the same train due to limited bike storage space. 

So is it cheaper/better to hire a van to get us to Pompey and park it up for a week in a multi storey or car park?
We can't cycle to Pompey as time is limited.

Anyone done similar or has advice/ideas?

Sorry for the long post  however, it may be one of many re this trip


----------



## Bigtwin (9 Jun 2009)

Done this - it was great.

Train to Pompey, overnight ferry to Cherbourg, cycle round using spec b+b at about £10 a night for v good accom and brekkie, evening ferry back from Caen to Pompey. Shagged up only by UK trains up the duff on way back - replacement coach service didn't take bikes - cycled back from the coast at midnight - great.

Fab trip though.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2009)

No offence mate, but why don't you compare the price of van hire and train or car plus car parking and decide from there. That's the beauty of Google. We can help more with other questions but you have to do some of the legwork yourself.


----------



## dragon72 (9 Jun 2009)

Can't offer advice about getting to Portsmouth from the midlands, but I just did this trip two weeks ago. It'll take you way less than a week, even if you go slow.
Read about my trip here:
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/cherbourgtocaen


----------



## Penfold (10 Jun 2009)

dragon72 said:


> Can't offer advice about getting to Portsmouth from the midlands, but I just did this trip two weeks ago. It'll take you way less than a week, even if you go slow.
> Read about my trip here:
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/cherbourgtocaen




Dragon72,
Thats a nice CGOAB journal mate. 
'We' plan a similar route, but intend to hunt out those smaller museums and travel a bit of extra milage inland too, hence the 7 day target. Can't do too many miles per day as some of our team are not cyclists (some have to buy a bike yet  )
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Penfold (10 Jun 2009)

rich p said:


> No offence mate, but why don't you compare the price of van hire and train or car plus car parking and decide from there. That's the beauty of Google. We can help more with other questions but you have to do some of the legwork yourself.



Rich P,

No offence taken mate. I've read your CGOAB journals and I realise that your an experienced rider. 
I'm just trying to balance the costs of train against van travel, so hoped that someone may know a van storage area in Pompey (plus its costs) 
No worries on the Google front mate, I'm on the case. 
Thanks for the reply anyway and hope to quiz you a bit more later on.


----------



## peanut (10 Jun 2009)

what a fantastic trip. I'd give anything to do that. I was caught completely unawares by the news last week that it was the 60th Aniversary of DDay.
I thought at the time it would make a fantastic trip on a bike .

I wonder if there are any others on here that would be interested in doing a CC tour of the landing sites etc . Think I might put up a post. 

In answer to your question I would say why not look at hiring a van and taking it across to France and leaving it there and picking it up on the way back or better still hire from hertz who I think will allow you to off-hire in another country . That way you can all get safely there and back without any problems or hassle .


----------



## Chrisz (10 Jun 2009)

peanut said:


> what a fantastic trip. I'd give anything to do that. I was caught completely unawares by the news last week that it was the 60th Aniversary of DDay.



...........or even the fact that it was the *65th *Aniversary 




peanut said:


> I thought at the time it would make a fantastic trip on a bike .



Just got back from one - Cherbourg through to Paris - absolutely fantastic - despite some pretty crap weather! Had some military historians meeting us at important points along the wqay to fill us in on the details.


----------



## peanut (10 Jun 2009)

Chrisz said:


> ...........or even the fact that it was the *65th *Aniversary


Oops


----------



## hubbike (10 Jun 2009)

Done this tour but we were more interested in ice cream and sunbathing that museums. nevertheless I would recommend the following
LD ferries to le harve, dirt cheap.
Pont de normandie cool bridge
Merville battery quite interesting
Honfleur beautiful town and one of very few not raised to the ground
Quick look round Bayeux, but don't bother with the boring tapestry.
Mulberry Harbour war winning feat of engineering
There was also this great village we passed through with a recreation of a US army camp (with french actors!) also there were these billboard sized photos of the village during d-day. That was worth a look, but I forget what its called. Hope this helps!


----------



## dragon72 (10 Jun 2009)

A Scotsman saying that an action-replay of the English on the receiving end of a spanking was boring.
Whatever next?!
FWIW, I thought the tapestry was ace!


----------



## Penfold (10 Jun 2009)

Hubbike and Peanut,
Cheers for the replies.
No worries on the history front 'we' have done loads of war-walks, from most of Normandy, to Ypres, Arnhem, The Somme.

'We' have only ever had a Friday, saturday and Sunday away though so this is the gentle slowed down tour (war-cycle) we've all been asking for.

I'm still trying to find the best way of gettin 6 or 7 cyclists plus kit to Pompey (DOH!)

At the moment it looks like two vans (one bikes/one people) and paying for secure 7 day parking. 'We' are lucky in that we are part of a sports club that operate several Minibus/transit vans hired at £12 per day so at least there are no hassles re train space etc. We get there, do the tour, get off the ferry and return home.

I love logistics. NOT pmsl..


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Jun 2009)

I know you've said you'll be detouring inland etc. but me and mrs d have done Caen - Cherbourg in two easy'ish days. It's a nice (fairly flat) ride from St Malo across to Arromanches (landing beach & museum) taking in the Mt. St. Michel bay & Bayeux (again we've done that one over two days) then you could follow the coast north to Cherbourg. That would be a four day trip for us so seven for inexperienced riders should be ok.


----------



## Penfold (10 Jun 2009)

Les combatants......As you can see we share a few extra pounds (for emergency usage only, lol)


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Jun 2009)

Granted you look more like a rugby team than a cycling team but I still think you'll find Caen to Cherbourg not nearly far enough, it really is very gentle terrain so even you're slighty more stout 'combatants' will find they can cover a fair distance in a day.


----------



## hubbike (10 Jun 2009)

dragon72 said:


> A Scotsman saying that an action-replay of the English on the receiving end of a spanking was boring.



I'm no Scotsman. I just live here! Also was it just us English?

And I didn't say anything was boring, just what was _more _interesting for us...

D-Day museum in Portsmouth is worth a look (much better on the tapestry front!!!)


----------



## Kirstie (13 Jun 2009)

If there's more than 2 of you don't get the train! THe services from the west midlands to portsmouth are on cross country trains and they only take 2 bikes per train. It's totally crap! Apologies if you've worked this one out already, but I'm late to the thread and I'm speaking from experience too!


----------



## Penfold (13 Jun 2009)

Kirstie,

That's sound advice, much appreciated. 

Looks like hire van (s) to Pompey and paying for a week stay on a car park while 'we' do the tour.


----------



## JackE (13 Jun 2009)

A local CTC friend says that a great way to do the D-Day beaches tour is to get the overnight ferry on the 5th June from Portsmouth to Caen. This arrives off the Normandy coast at dawn on the 6th June. He did it in the mid-90's and the ferry was full of WW2 clubs and societies with most people in uniform of various types. There were some "real" veterans as well and as he cycled up the ramp he was being passed by all sorts of restored WW2 military vehicles. 
It is a very popular crossing so you have to book as soon as tickets become available. I'm hoping to do it next year.


----------



## Penfold (13 Jun 2009)

JackE,
My motley crew have done the anniversay D-day visits (did the 60th and the 65th) and seperate visits to Normandy too. I agree its great to go with the Vets plus all the old vehicles. 
For this tour though 'we' want to go 'out-of-season' ie, end of June when the museums are quiet and you can actualy get to see things (one of the draw backs of the anniversay visits...Blast and damn to Brown, Obama and the French twit Sarkozy (Sp?) Why shut down a whole stretch of beach miles away from where they are? Ah well that's another thread....Moans of the 21st Century (lol)


----------



## Penfold (29 Jun 2009)

Ok this tour is Green for go....The logistics are sorted....We have a friendly wife (that sounds soooooo bad. lol) who has offered to drive a van to pompey unload us at the ferry port then return a week later to pick us up....Result!

So if you have read this thread from the start you will know that 'we' have some experience of Normandy and the beaches, but as we have a week to tour what are the must-see battle sites/memorials/museums that we need to get to that lie maybe 10/15 miles inland along this front?

Started my kit collection with a Pro-action one man tent from Argos £50 reduced in their sale to £24....I have some other Pro-action gear and to be fair it performs OK. The tent's a doddle to put up and weighs in at just 2 Kgs so not bad for the dosh (imho)
Need a small stove next any ideas?


----------



## peanut (30 Jun 2009)

good luck. Sounds like you have most of the logistics sorted. Luckily you won't need any mulberries to offload your stuff at the other side.

Hope you'll post if you get a chance whilst you are over there. 

what date have you set for D Day ?


----------



## CeeDee51 (30 Jun 2009)

I've got this stove. http://www.worldofcamping.co.uk/shop/gelert_inferno_pz_gas_stove_gas067__2644
Its brilliant and packs away into a container about 3" square.


----------



## albal (30 Jun 2009)

Sorry penfold i only just looked at your plan.
You would of been welcome to park your van at mine or my mothers (a short distance) for a week next june. But you'd have to ship from Poole. (4 miles)..May even be doing same as you. We plan trips 2 months in advance.!


----------



## Penfold (1 Jul 2009)

peanut,

No def date sorted yet, some want to wait till after World Cup others don't give a t*ss about footy so still date to be fixed. Will update if possible with pics (I hope) but I thought of doing a CGOAB journal too.

CeeDee51,

Thats a cool looking stove.....In the words of the kids and grandkids. "I want one of those"........Will pre-order for when they are back in stock. Thanks very much for the tip.

albal,

Many thanks for the offer.....Ain't fellow bikeists a great bunch.


----------



## Penfold (18 Sep 2009)

An update on an tour idea

Well a date *HAS* been set......June 4th 2010...Pompey to Cherbourg....Return 13th Caen to Pompey....At this moment in time 'we' are 5 in number, but that may change.

Right then, anyone use a Trianga stove I have read reviews of these and the simplicity appeals...Fancy the 27-2UL set......CeeDee51 recomended a 'mini stove' but I just can't make my mind up between multi-fuel, gas, meths etc.


----------



## Chrisz (18 Sep 2009)

You mean a *Trangia* stove? Lovely bit of kit - simplicity itself. Best of all, as it runs on meths you can dilute your fuel with water and therefore carry less


----------



## Penfold (19 Sep 2009)

Chrisz said:


> You mean a *Trangia* stove? Lovely bit of kit - simplicity itself. Best of all, as it runs on meths you can dilute your fuel with water and therefore carry less



Yes sorry, _Trangia_......went a bit spelling duffer in that post....

Dilute the Meths with water? what's the idea behind that? Sorry never used one so not clued up.


----------



## Chrisz (19 Sep 2009)

If you dilute the meths - I think 20% water is the recommendation - it (a) lasts longer, ( burns slightly slower and (c) burns cleaner.


----------



## Penfold (19 Sep 2009)

Cheers Chrisz,

Didn't know about that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Sep 2009)

VERY glad this is now happening after my sage advice on crazyguy...you should always seize the day! Sounds brilliant.


----------



## Penfold (20 Sep 2009)

Cathryn said:


> VERY glad this is now happening after my sage advice on crazyguy...you should always seize the day! Sounds brilliant.



Ahhh, C.R. 

Hope that Mr Bump is being good . 
The trip you refer to is an additional one that 'we' hope to complete some time in September 2010. 
The D-day tour will be a testing ground for us tour virgins and if we like it ( Ha, ha, you never know) then its Hells Highway and follow XXX Corps to Arnhem's Bridge too far.


----------



## Penfold (28 Oct 2009)

CGOAB the story starts

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Penfoldsmith 

No backing out now.


----------



## Penfold (14 Nov 2009)

The journal is now up to seven pages of Blah..worth a look?

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Penfoldsmith


----------



## snorri (14 Nov 2009)

My diary for a six week cycle tour is shorter than yours, and you haven't even left home yet. 
I covered some of your intended route a few years ago, an interesting and moving experience. I visited many military cemeteries large and small, but found I could not enter the US cemetery, too many noisy people, it just didn't feel right, I hope you find it different.
This tour will certainly not fail due to a lack of planning.


----------



## Penfold (14 Nov 2009)

snorri,

Strange but the last time I visited the U.S. cemetery I found the complete opposite, total respect, it was one of the most moving experiences I have had in any memorial.

About the CGOAB journal....Perhaps I'm just a bit of a yakker? Hell fire who cares its just for fun eh (lol)


----------



## snorri (15 Nov 2009)

Penfold said:


> About the CGOAB journal....Perhaps I'm just a bit of a yakker? Hell fire who cares its just for fun eh (lol)


My comment was definitely in jest, I wish I could write up a good report but things never get beyond the rough notes stage with me. Stilll, it is good to have a record to help bring back the happy memories.


----------



## Penfold (15 Nov 2009)

Snorri,
No offence taken at all :-)
I do enjoy a good scribble.


----------



## Tony (16 Nov 2009)

If you had the opportunity, a visit to the Polish graves at Falaise would be worth doing. It is one of the most moving places I have ever been.
Will follow the cgoab log.....


----------



## Penfold (16 Nov 2009)

Tony,
Thanks for that tip...Never been to the Falaise area and we are up for anything new. 
Hell fire we've a ten day pass-out from the wives, so we have to make the most of it (lol)


----------



## Tony (17 Nov 2009)

Just read the visitors' book and try to stay dry-eyed. Fitting that the unit that did so much to close the Falaise Gap and destroy the German army in the West was from the country they first attacked.


----------



## Penfold (17 Nov 2009)

No chance of staying dry-eyed.....I blub like a baby when they play the last post at the Menin gate....This battlefield touring is emotional stuff.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Penfoldsmith


----------



## Penfold (9 Mar 2010)

Updates (well it has been a while now)

A new bike has been purchased (Koga Signature) pics are on the website here:
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Penfoldsmith 

You will now see that the ten day cycle tour will be made up of 5 riders, with a further 4 Jolly Boys coming over by car for the final weekend. 

Its all booked up and the clock is ticking. Just a few odds and sods to sort out, cooker, multi tool, shorts (Lycra or baggies), footwear (SPD's or Trainer types) so many questions, so little time.


----------



## Penfold (29 May 2010)

Firstly sorry for bringing this back to the top...

The countdown clock for 'our' D-day beaches tour is now in single figures.

There have been a fair few add-ons to the CGOAB journal so please take a look....
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Penfoldsmith 


Perhaps the most important item is that this tour is now an official event for the *'Help for Heroes'* charity :troll:

Please do have a look at their website to gauge just what a fantastic charity this is, they do awesome work for our boys and girls.
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/


----------



## pinkkaz (29 May 2010)

Good luck with it!

I cycled around Normandy last summer and followed the coast road from Arromaches to Honfleur. We did that bit in one day so you're going to have loads of time for detours. Make sure you go to Bayeux. 

It's lovely in Normandy.


----------



## Number14 (29 May 2010)

Have you sorted your parking problem yet?


----------



## Penfold (1 Jun 2010)

Number14 said:


> Have you sorted your parking problem yet?



14,

Oh yes, that is sorted....

Thanks
Graham.


----------



## Penfold (17 Jun 2010)

Dear all,

the tour is done and the journal updated. There are a few minor bits to add/change but please take a look and pass any comments 
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Penfoldsmith


----------



## Penfold (20 Jun 2010)

Blimey that good? pmsl


----------



## Mark_Robson (20 Jun 2010)

very interesting


----------

